# Egyptian Swifts in NY or nearby?



## silverbk54 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi. Wondering if there is anyone breeding and flying Egyptian Swifts in NY state or nearby. I am interested in getting some and would love to watch them fly out. I live in Ithaca, NY. Leon Ginenthal


----------



## dewlap1 (Nov 28, 2009)

*Swifts*

Hello,

I live in Colorado, I do have quality blue velvets Egyptian Swifts for sale. Not at high prices. Contact me if you are interested. Have photos.


----------



## sandiego (Jan 11, 2008)

do you have black with gold pattern on the neck part?


----------



## dewlap1 (Nov 28, 2009)

*Swifts*

The type you are asking about is called the Reehani family. I do have some but not for sale. The Blue velvet are very beautiful and fly well and show well too.


----------



## Aris (Jul 26, 2010)

can you post some pics?


----------

